# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Dưỡng khoét khóa đa năng cho cửa nhôm

## maysanxuatcuanhom

Em mới chế được bộ dưỡng khoét khóa đa năng cho cửa nhôm, dưỡng có thể làm được cho tất cả các loại nhôm và khoét được 3 loại khóa là : ChuGN, Kinlong, GQ.
Có bộ dưỡng này thì anh em có thể lấy dấu khoét khóa 1 cách dễ dagf và nhanh chóng, không cần phải thợ chính chỉ cần 1 mình thợ phụ là có thể làm được.
Anh em nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình nhé : *0966 233 744*

----------


## maysanxuatcuanhom

anh em nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em nhanh ạ

----------

